# spindle swap on g-body



## Flaco712 (Oct 10, 2010)

So I'm told that's making this swap is better for getting more coil under the car but I was 
Wondering do I need the brake set up to or does the g-body brakes fit any other info on this would be helpful


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

your going to need the whole brake set up to calipers and disk the whole set up should cost about 150.00 brand new g body brakes are to small dont fit the spindles


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flaco712_@Oct 11 2010, 10:24 AM~18782640
> *So I'm told that's making this swap is better for getting more coil under the car but I was
> Wondering do I need the brake set up to or does the g-body brakes fit any other info on this would be helpful
> *


theres no point in getting more coil under the car anyways...its not about how much coil u fit under, its about the right amount of coil ur running...thats if ur planning on hopping the car


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

if you put in the caprice arms and spindles your gonna end up with like a 2" extension your gonna go through tires like its cool


----------



## Flaco712 (Oct 10, 2010)

Just looking for different options I don't like that I only have 3 turns on my coils just so
I can get it to sit low like I want any other ideas would be great


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flaco712_@Oct 13 2010, 09:27 AM~18799038
> *Just looking for different options I don't like that I only have 3 turns on my coils just so
> I can get it to sit low like I want any other ideas would be great
> *


It isn't always the best solution, but if you want to keep everything the way it is, but get more coil in there then just "deep cup" your lowers. Will give you some extra coil if that is all your after.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

it won't give you more coil. it will just raise the car up,higher lock-up. So you could use a taller coil if you wanted to sit higher..

3 coils on a g-body should be laying frame...


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flaco712_@Oct 13 2010, 08:27 AM~18799038
> *Just looking for different options I don't like that I only have 3 turns on my coils just so
> I can get it to sit low like I want any other ideas would be great
> *


the caprice spindels arent going to help you stay low they will lift your car, if you wanna stay low with more coil the only real option you have is 2" drop spindels but youll loose 2" of lock up, you could mod the lower a arms, other than that if you wanna stay low you dont have much of a choice, 



> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 13 2010, 09:01 AM~18799291
> *it won't give you more coil. it will just raise the car up,higher lock-up. So you could use a taller coil if you wanted to sit higher..
> 
> 3 coils on a g-body should be laying frame...
> *


g bodys need drop spindles and a c knotch to lay frame, bottomed out they sit about 2" off the ground it suxs


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

If ur not trying to hop, I'm running stocka arms just took out all the shims. I'm using front springs from a 80s chevy 4x4 in the front of my 80 cutty. Rides like stock. I cut like 1 turn off. But when u put the springs in u need to jack the car up from under the bottom a arm to pinch the springs before u bolt the a arm together


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

The front sits like a inch lower than stock. I drive it dumped all the time


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Oct 16 2010, 07:14 PM~18830154
> *The front sits like a inch lower than stock. I drive it dumped all the time
> *


ur signature
"i remember back when all u needed was a set of clean bolt ons and a little system and you were the shit.... where did those days go???"

its the same thing just not with lowriders, most dumbasses that bolt on 22's think they're cars the shit, I'm glad lowrider standards are as high as they are.


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

I wrote that as my sig cuz I miss those days of rolling primered, clean mcleans and a lil system. Nobody clowned each other cuz they didn't have clean paint, or weren't lifted, just as long as u were on the streets it was cool. 
People were rollin primered g bodys w/ lifts or clean stock paint w/ cragers right along side impalas and glasshouses w/ d's and 520s.
Now adays, (here in 503) if ur primered out, ur kinda looked down on. Even if ur lifted, chrome on the engine and clean knock offs, ur car isn't respected. BUT if a car has decent paint with f'd interior and raggedy setup, that cars considered better. That's why nobody out here is out anymore.


Sorry to vent, but that's how it is.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Do the caprice spindles affect how the car sits dumped?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 18 2010, 02:23 PM~18843552
> *Do the caprice spindles affect how the car sits dumped?
> *


they make it sit 1.5" higher from what i understand


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 18 2010, 06:40 PM~18845455
> *they make it sit 1.5" higher from what i understand
> *


Koo, I'm on the hunt for some


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 12 2010, 04:40 PM~18792159
> *if you put in the caprice arms and spindles your gonna end up with like a 2" extension your gonna go through tires like its cool
> *


x2 too much poke, but they do give a nasty lockup :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 18 2010, 06:11 PM~18845829
> *Koo,  I'm on the hunt for some
> *


make sure you get the ones with the smaller discs or else your 13's wont bolt up


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 19 2010, 12:14 AM~18848720
> *make sure you get the ones with the smaller discs or else your 13's wont bolt up
> *


Got it :thumbsup:
11" rotors and calipers


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok so will I be able to use my same coils with a caprice spindle? I'm running 4.5 turns


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 18 2010, 07:11 PM~18845829
> *Koo,  I'm on the hunt for some
> *


Damn I searched all over town today for caprices but found nothing. Saw a shit load driving around but there weren't any at any of the junkyards I went to


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I found an '82 Caprice Classic. Will this car work for my '83 Regal or does it need to be a plain Caprice like the old police car style? Or are those classics as well? Need to know ASAP, before I go pick up the car.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

it will work as long as they are the 11 inchers....u can also get them off the same year impalas & some caddies :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Oct 21 2010, 12:26 AM~18867932
> *it will work as long as they are the 11 inchers....u can also get them off the same year impalas & some caddies :biggrin:
> *


What models of caddies and years will work? I can't even picture an '83 impala. What about an '82 Lesabre? Do they have the same spindle as a Caprice?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 20 2010, 04:09 PM~18863192
> *Ok so will I be able to use my same coils with a caprice spindle?  I'm running 4.5 turns
> *


Anyone?

Also will by tires be running into the inside wheel well if my car sits low? I saw that when dumped, the top of the tire is out more than the bottom and car with the swap. shed some light on me!


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

If ur coils are cut too shortu will rub the fender.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Oct 21 2010, 03:43 PM~18873093
> *If ur coils are cut too shortu will rub the fender.
> *


I was afraid of that


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

u WILL FUCK UP YOUR FENDERS THATS WHY SOME HOPPERS RUN STANDARDS UP FRONT


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 21 2010, 06:02 PM~18874162
> *u WILL FUCK UP YOUR FENDERS THATS WHY SOME HOPPERS RUN STANDARDS UP FRONT
> *


Makes sense. I just found the right car too, finally. Dude wants $40 for the whole car in which I don't need the whole car. I like the high lock up look but will be risking damaging my fenders, especially with my short coils. But for $40 I can flip some parts and make my money back plus some


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais+Oct 21 2010, 02:43 PM~18873093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you sure because my homies monte completly slammed didnt touch the fenders with a 1.5" extention and if the caprice spindels are taller i imagine that would solve that problem. although cutlasses have smaller wheel wells i dont know about on a regal just sayin.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 21 2010, 01:32 PM~18872389
> *What models of caddies and years will work?  I can't even picture an '83 impala.  What about an '82 Lesabre?  Do they have the same spindle as a Caprice?
> *


on the caddies i think 79-89 will work...not sure on the impala but they look like the box caprice


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I was gonna do the swap and after searching for 2 days, I decided not to after realizing that my tires have a good chance of running into my fenders.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 21 2010, 07:53 PM~18874629
> *are you sure because my homies monte completly slammed didnt touch the fenders with a 1.5" extention and if the caprice spindels are taller i imagine that would solve that problem. although cutlasses have smaller wheel wells i dont know about on a regal just sayin.
> *


The caprice spindle with the 1.5 extensio will kick the rim out so dam bad once you got to hop on it youll be fucked . i dont think the cutlass wheel well is ay different than a regal either size wise. cars can do it with caprice spindles but they ru close to a full stack of coil with no problems sometimes


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Is there anyone out there who have JUST the caprice spindles? How does the car sit and how many turns u runnin


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 22 2010, 04:52 PM~18883597
> *Is there anyone out there who have JUST the caprice spindles?  How does the car sit and how many turns u runnin
> *


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh yea, my tires woulda ran into my fenders big time just by looking at that last pic. That's just the spindle swap isn't it? What kinda car is that, Malibu?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 22 2010, 07:03 PM~18884453
> *Oh yea, my tires woulda ran into my fenders big time just by looking at that last pic.  That's just the spindle swap isn't it?  What kinda car is that, Malibu?
> *


yea just spindels in those pics, ya its a malibu


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

more pics just spindles


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

That looks good bro :thumbsup:
What are you running on ur coils? Close to a full stack I bet


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 22 2010, 08:40 PM~18885401
> *That looks good bro :thumbsup:
> What are you running on ur coils?  Close to a full stack I bet
> *


that was my homies old ride think in the pics it just had stock springs, later he added impala a arms and was bull doging even harder


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 22 2010, 09:12 PM~18885703
> *that was my homies old ride think in the pics it just had stock springs, later he added impala a arms and was bull doging even harder
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

caprice spindles and impala a arms


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

my homies monte had caddy spindles and 1.5 g body a arms


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn those rides are sick. I like it!!

That monte is clean as fuck :wow:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Oct 23 2010, 12:59 PM~18888848
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 78Malibu (Oct 28, 2012)

Looking to get bigger spindles what's best bet?


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

You can do the mod-caddy arms and spindle...


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

wannabelowrider said:


> Is there anyone out there who have JUST the caprice spindles? How does the car sit and how many turns u runnin


I have a regal with just caprice spindles and 1.5 g body extension. It tucks real bad when im on the freeway or driving over 30 MPH i have to lock it up or the tires will squeal. I am running 5 n a half turns of the white springs and it hits my fenders when the car comes down from hopping =( i wouldnt do the swap unless your serious about hopping cuz thats really all it's good for well that and the bigger brakes


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

atxhopper said:


> I have a regal with just caprice spindles and 1.5 g body extension. It tucks real bad when im on the freeway or driving over 30 MPH i have to lock it up or the tires will squeal. I am running 5 n a half turns of the white springs and it hits my fenders when the car comes down from hopping =( i wouldnt do the swap unless your serious about hopping cuz thats really all it's good for well that and the bigger brakes


Maybe I'll stick with stock suspension


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

atxhopper said:


> I have a regal with just caprice spindles and 1.5 g body extension. It tucks real bad when im on the freeway or driving over 30 MPH i have to lock it up or the tires will squeal. I am running 5 n a half turns of the white springs and it hits my fenders when the car comes down from hopping =( i wouldnt do the swap unless your serious about hopping cuz thats really all it's good for well that and the bigger brakes


I have it on mine and have never hit the fenders ???? On 155/80/13s u running 14s :dunno:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> I have it on mine and have never hit the fenders ???? On 155/80/13s u running 14s :dunno:


Im on 13's although im running a 165/80/13 jus 10 millimeters wider shouldnt make that much difference?? It used to not hit the fenders til these last couple sets of white springs i got are soft as hell  i have some different springs just havent had time to put'em in yet. How much extension you got?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

atxhopper said:


> Im on 13's although im running a 165/80/13 jus 10 millimeters wider shouldnt make that much difference?? It used to not hit the fenders til these last couple sets of white springs i got are soft as hell  i have some different springs just havent had time to put'em in yet. How much extension you got?


The 165 are a lil taller thats probably why...my homie crushed his fenders on his cutty with 165s also.....and as far as extension, its kinda like 1.5" but not....hard to explain, lil tricks I do


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> The 165 are a lil taller thats probably why...my homie crushed his fenders on his cutty with 165s also.....and as far as extension, its kinda like 1.5" but not....hard to explain, lil tricks I do


Yessir we all gots our lil tricks lol i still cant help but think it's my springs cuz i been running 165's for like 5 years n never had a problem til the last and the last couple sets of springs. Imma try some different springs n see what happens. Thats what it's all about trial and error seeing what works n seeing what dont work, that's the fun of it


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Can i use spindles and upper arms off of a 92 caprice for my 82 elco


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

atxhopper said:


> Yessir we all gots our lil tricks lol i still cant help but think it's my springs cuz i been running 165's for like 5 years n never had a problem til the last and the last couple sets of springs. Imma try some different springs n see what happens. Thats what it's all about trial and error seeing what works n seeing what dont work, that's the fun of it


I dont think so because I can actually bottom out my car and still not hit the fenders


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Well since they quit making the 165's i guess i will find out fasho the next time i buy tires lol


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

I did the spindle swap on my 87 monte but spring would snag frame when hopping so put back the regular spindles


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Not sure if it was mentioned.. To lower the car more and give a little more spring.. The obvious adding a pocket in the lower and using the deep cups that sit over the cylinder collar.. But has anyone tried the aftermarket 2" drop spindles.. Seems like that would be more effective. And cost wouldnt be much difference than buying the whole brake setup from a caprice or fleetwood


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Using caprice spindles is not for the people that wanna lay lower


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

MUFASA said:


> Using caprice spindles is not for the people that wanna lay lower


You use caprice spindles? Cause your ride sits low when dumped but yet hops nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

~87Limited~ said:


> You use caprice spindles? Cause your ride sits low when dumped but yet hops nicely :thumbsup:


Thx, I have caddy spindles


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Heres a question-Put shims an still hit bumper or no shims at all when hopping? Pros..Cons? Wanting better alignment on the tires just dont want to risk messing something up but yet remain with the caprice spindles, ''possibly''.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

U can shim them in , if thats what u want....it still works if everything else is done right


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

MUFASA said:


> U can shim them in , if thats what u want....it still works if everything else is done right


Is your ride shimmed? Looks like you got pretty good almost straight tires. What should i look at just to be sure everything else is good to go?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

No, I have no shims....reason they look straight is because I dont run a lot of coil...if I tap the switch up, it pushes the tires out quite a bit. It has a pretty noticeable tuck...


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Gotcha :thumbsup:

What size coils do you run as in tons an turns?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

4.5 ton 4 turns


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

MUFASA said:


> 4.5 ton 4 turns


If i went 4 turns wouldnt the caprice spindles be a problem since their meant to fit in a bigger stack an i would need to adjust the chain up front like lessen a link or so?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Fitting more coil is not why i run them...besides, if u owned a caprice / caddy and ran 4 turns of coil, what would be the problem ??


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yea u got a point..alright ill do some experimenting an see what happens. Gracias!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Vince listen to mufasa he knows what hes talkin bout. he runs short coils like how i do. Sup Chris long time no see. Cant wait to be in the states with the bmh crew. we heading to louisville with cali chris too.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Vince listen to mufasa he knows what hes talkin bout. he runs short coils like how i do. Sup Chris long time no see. Cant wait to be in the states with the bmh crew. we heading to louisville with cali chris too.


Yea im goin to follow mufasas knowledge for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Personally i run the gbody ones. i had no probs with them. But all rides and people are different


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> No, I have no shims....reason they look straight is because I dont run a lot of coil...if I tap the switch up, it pushes the tires out quite a bit. It has a pretty noticeable tuck...


So you saying you raise the car n it pushes the tires out??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

atxhopper said:


> So you saying you raise the car n it pushes the tires out??


:yes:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

How is that? The whole reason for extended arms is to keep the tires from leaning in when you raise the car?? You got stock lowers?


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

MINT'Z said:


> Can i use spindles and upper arms off of a 92 caprice for my 82 elco


Anyone?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

atxhopper said:


> How is that? The whole reason for extended arms is to keep the tires from leaning in when you raise the car?? You got stock lowers?


Stock lowers....i already said its because i dont run a lot of coil


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

atxhopper said:


> How is that? The whole reason for extended arms is to keep the tires from leaning in when you raise the car?? You got stock lowers?


The reason they push out is because the arms are past horizontal. If you were to look at his arms when his car is all the way down, the arms would be pointing up slightly. As the car raises, the arms are only completely horizontal when it is part way up. At that point, the tire will be at its most outward point. As the car raises, the arms start to go vertical again pulling the tire in again. It is basic geometry of two set points being the arms. 

I said this before but if you get under a g-body with stock spindles, look at how the arms are pointing. You will notice that when the bottom arm is completely horizontal, the upper arm will be pointing down slightly. If you took the same car and put in the taller spindles mentioned in this topic, the top arm would be horizontal when the bottom one is horizontal.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

MINT'Z said:


> Can i use spindles and upper arms off of a 92 caprice for my 82 elco


You can but the bolt pattern of the 88-96 caprice is larger than the early 80s caprice. The arms are the same but the hub and pattern are larger and metric.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Dumps said:


> The reason they push out is because the arms are past horizontal. If you were to look at his arms when his car is all the way down, the arms would be pointing up slightly. As the car raises, the arms are only completely horizontal when it is part way up. At that point, the tire will be at its most outward point. As the car raises, the arms start to go vertical again pulling the tire in again. It is basic geometry of two set points being the arms.
> 
> I said this before but if you get under a g-body with stock spindles, look at how the arms are pointing. You will notice that when the bottom arm is completely horizontal, the upper arm will be pointing down slightly. If you took the same car and put in the taller spindles mentioned in this topic, the top arm would be horizontal when the bottom one is horizontal.


Yep, thats why....was just too much to type for me :facepalm:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

MUFASA said:


> Yep, thats why....was just too much to type for me :facepalm:


Haha, I got it homes.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Dumps said:


> Haha, I got it homes.


:thumbsup:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Yes i understand all that. It's just like trucks that lay frame with bags. Their tires lean in when all the way down and start to lean out as they raise it. But dam how low does your car sit? LOL


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

atxhopper said:


> Yes i understand all that. It's just like trucks that lay frame with bags. Their tires lean in when all the way down and start to lean out as they raise it. But dam how low does your car sit? LOL


Belly is maybe 2 1/2" off the ground


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

Dumps said:


> You can but the bolt pattern of the 88-96 caprice is larger than the early 80s caprice. The arms are the same but the hub and pattern are larger and metric.


Which wouldent matter cause im running KOs anyway and they have a universal bolt pattern


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

IC.... Making more sense now..


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> Belly is maybe 2 1/2" off the ground


Awwready hey u got a build topic? Or any pics posted? Wouldnt mind checking out your ride


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

atxhopper said:


> Awwready hey u got a build topic? Or any pics posted? Wouldnt mind checking out your ride


Nope, no build topic....it aint nothn special


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> :nicoderm:


:wave:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

MUFASA said:


> Nope, no build topic....it aint nothn special


def special with 2 1/2'' belly of the ground an still hittin bumper...Dope as hell! :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

~87Limited~ said:


> def special with 2 1/2'' belly of the ground an still hittin bumper...Dope as hell! :thumbsup:


Thanks, but years ago it kinda stood out because of that, now a whole lot of people figured out running less coil worked good and u see a lot of cars now that lay low n still hop


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

MUFASA said:


> Thanks, but years ago it kinda stood out because of that, now a whole lot of people figured out running less coil worked good and u see a lot of cars now that lay low n still hop


yea thats true but not many are doin it without weight an jus 6 batteries like your doin it which def gets much props


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

~87Limited~ said:


> yea thats true but not many are doin it without weight an jus 6 batteries like your doin it which def gets much props


Its on 84v and people still hate n say its got weight. I did a video years ago n proved it didnt have weight....my account got shut down and i lost the video...back then everyone was quiet when i first showed it...now that i dont have it, everyone wanna say its weighted again :uh:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

MUFASA said:


> Its on 84v and people still hate n say its got weight. I did a video years ago n proved it didnt have weight....my account got shut down and i lost the video...back then everyone was quiet when i first showed it...now that i dont have it, everyone wanna say its weighted again :uh:


Yea i only seen a few vids of it an clearly you can tell theres no weight in it


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

~87Limited~ said:


> Yea i only seen a few vids of it an clearly you can tell theres no weight in it


:thumbsup: i just redid it a couple days ago....hits even better now


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

MUFASA said:


> :thumbsup: i just redid it a couple days ago....hits even better now


Dope! Once i get my setup redone i hope to hit bumper on a single...no radical monster inches.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

~87Limited~ said:


> Dope! Once i get my setup redone i hope to hit bumper on a single...no radical monster inches.


Text me n ill shoot u the vid....i lost ur #


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

MUFASA said:


> Text me n ill shoot u the vid....i lost ur #


Check your PM...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Video sent


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

MUFASA said:


> Video sent


koo still waitin for it on my end...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

U shoulda got it already


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

MUFASA said:


> U shoulda got it already


yea nada came through yet


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

I confirm that,
i saw this cutty on the bumper two,three,four times always work,this shit is supaclean & layed & fosho NO WEIGHT...Cris has a really good timing on the stick (no **** ) to not touch the belly:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> I confirm that,
> i saw this cutty on the bumper two,three,four times always work,this shit is supaclean & layed & fosho NO WEIGHT...Cris has a really good timing on the stick (no **** ) to not touch the belly:thumbsup:


Lmao, thats right, I let u look EVERYWHERE !!!


----------



## 78Malibu (Oct 28, 2012)

Do I need to grab a b body master cylinder when I grab the spindles, breaks and lines, ect? Or can I use the one in my 78 Malibu? Cheers!


----------



## 78Malibu (Oct 28, 2012)

352cutty86 said:


> You can do the mod-caddy arms and spindle...


Got some a arms modded 1.5 lookin for spindles Im runnin 4.5 turns will this be a problem?


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Your On the right track!! You shall have positive camber and high lock up. Run some good spring tonnage. ( u wont lay-out, cannt always have both worlds) Your stock brake booster will be adequate for your application. If the positive chamber is to much for u..start by shimming in ur upper arm. You could pull in est. about .5
Let me refine; On those arms are they caddy and u extended them? U should just just take the caddy cross shaft out..Cut the upper body section out of the arm install ur g body cross shaft and Plate..I wouldn't extend


----------



## 78Malibu (Oct 28, 2012)

Sick thanks for the info homie yeah I want a higher lock up cant wait to see what she looks like when it's all done


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Ok .. Now that im understading this a bit better.. Its the 80's caprice or caddy spindles ,11" brake settup, now. Do you run the stock g bdy lowers ? And if you run extended uppers are the gbody ones ok? More specificly will the balljoints fit the spindles correctly.? Thnx


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Stock lowers are used. Extended uppers are good for the bulldog look. Modified caprice uppers or extended gbody uppers are ok. The ball joint will be fine. The only other thing needed is an extended brake hose. I am not sure if the caprice hose is long enough.


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm thinking about doin this to my monte in about a week or so, so I can use the caprice a-arm just have to use the stock g body bar that mounts to the frame where the shims go? And what kind of bushings do I use? The ones from the caprice or the g body? And I have to get a longer brake hose too?


----------

